# Wyndham resorts points chart



## Travelkat (Mar 4, 2020)

Where can I find a recent Wyndham points chart?


----------



## chapjim (Mar 4, 2020)

Which resort(s)?  They're all different.

Someone here will post a link to the Wyndham Directory.


----------



## Travelkat (Mar 4, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> Where can I find a recent Wyndham points chart?


The specific resort I am looking for is Wyndham Rio in Puerto Rico


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## schoolmarm (Mar 4, 2020)

And here is the link to the latest directory.  You can also find the link at the top of the sticky titled Wyndham info and Advice articles or something like that.









						Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory 2018-2019
					

Experience our interactive, profoundly engaging digital publication!




					www.nxtbook.com


----------



## Richelle (Mar 5, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> Where can I find a recent Wyndham points chart?



Just so you know, once the points chart are finalized, they don’t change. If they build a new building for that resort, they will issue a points chart for that specific building. The original buildings will still have the same points chart.


----------



## Travelkat (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------



## chuck94107 (Nov 20, 2022)

Can anyone point to a Wyndham Points Chart for Wyndham Inn on the Wharf in Newport?  I’m not a Wyndham Points owner, so I don’t have access to their owner portal.   Thanks.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 20, 2022)

The directory has point charts for all resorts, no account needed. https://cbadb35588.site.internapcdn.net/http/0749-2020-cw-directory/index.html


----------



## Richelle (Nov 20, 2022)

chuck94107 said:


> Can anyone point to a Wyndham Points Chart for Wyndham Inn on the Wharf in Newport?  I’m not a Wyndham Points owner, so I don’t have access to their owner portal.   Thanks.


You don't need access to the portal to get to the directory.  The link Bnoble gave you will take you to the directory.  No login needed.


----------

